# the pen site



## sptfr43 (Jun 17, 2006)

does anybody know the name of or have a link to "the pen site " I have heard of on here? I think it deals with fountain pens. thanks


----------



## jcollazo (Jun 17, 2006)

How about: http://www.pen-site.com

joe


----------



## sptfr43 (Jun 17, 2006)

thanks for the link. I think what I am looking for was more of a yahoo group sort of thing, not sure though. some people from this site also visit there. sure like the pens from your link though


----------



## jcollazo (Jun 17, 2006)

Ok, now it's a bit clearer. You might mean:

http://www.thepenshop.net
or
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/penturners/
or
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/PenMakersGuild/

Joe


----------



## sptfr43 (Jun 17, 2006)

the first one is what I was looking for. thanks


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jun 17, 2006)

All good sites.  If your interest is strictly fountain pens, the fountain pen network is also a good place to visit.  http://www.fountainpennetwork.com/forum/


----------

